# [Firefox] Errores desde actualización a 60.2.0esr

## pcmaster

Hola,

Tras la última actualización, Firefox se muere de vez en cuando, cerrándose el programa entero, tenga una o varias pestañas abiertas. Al reiniciar Firefox las pestañas se recuperan.

En el dmseg aparecen errores, pero varían. Son de este estilo:

[ 2686.745937] Chrome_~dThread[9225]: segfault at 0 ip 00007ff340c85393 sp 00007ff33dec9b00 error 6 in libxul.so[7ff34076a000+56e9000]

[ 2686.748304] Chrome_~dThread[8427]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fa44ea85393 sp 00007fa44bcc9b00 error 6 in libxul.so[7fa44e56a000+56e9000]

[ 2686.750223] Chrome_~dThread[7203]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f1ed1985393 sp 00007f1ecebc9b00 error 6 in libxul.so[7f1ed146a000+56e9000]

[ 3087.987562] Cameras IPC[8341]: segfault at 0 ip 000055cf91884611 sp 00007fb22a0468a0 error 6 in firefox[55cf9187f000+30000]

[ 3088.002960] Chrome_~dThread[8251]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f629e285393 sp 00007f629b4c9b00 error 6 in libxul.so[7f629dd6a000+56e9000]

¿Alguna idea?

----------

## cameta

A mi no me ha ocurrido pero no me acaba de convencer del todo este firefox.  No porque sea malo es que aún lo veo un poco verde.

----------

## cameta

Por ejemplo en el tor browser basado en este navegador ha desaparecido el icono y el texto de los menús ha quedado en un tamaño ridículo.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

¿Haz compilado nuevamente?

Parece un problema con la asignación de memoria, ¿usas tmpfs para el caché o algo similar? Eso puede afectar algunas veces. También puedes probar creando un perfil nuevo de firefox.

Aprovecho para preguntar si esta versión de firefox requiere tanto gtk+2 como gtk+3. Si alguien sabe agradezco el comentario.

----------

## pcmaster

Tras la últimas actualizaciones parece que, aunque no está resuelto al 100%, sí parece que lo hace muchas menos veces.

----------

